# Media Temple - $100 a month



## Mattyd (Nov 28, 2007)

Alright, so my web hosting fee on media temple is $100 a month. Can anyone give me any pointers as to how to lower that fee? Any other hosting sites offer a cheaper monthly fee?

I didn't set up the hosting (and the guy that did is no longer around) - so I don't really know much about it. Any insight would be awesome!


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

$100 a month are you kidding just Google web hosting. You will find hosting plans that will work for you for around $5 a month.


----------



## OriginalShortees (Jul 27, 2010)

Ouch. You are getting racked over the coals. If you own your URL, the site is constructed (which it is) all you need is a reliable web host. You have tons of choices for a fraction of that cost. I've used 1&1 ($10 a month). I host another business on Yahoo ($20) and have never had a problem. You could pick any larger well know host for $10-20 a month or go with a smaller company for less then that. Time to switch and put a grand back in your pocket.


----------



## Mattyd (Nov 28, 2007)

Anybody know how to switch over?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Mattyd said:


> Alright, so my web hosting fee on media temple is $100 a month. Can anyone give me any pointers as to how to lower that fee? Any other hosting sites offer a cheaper monthly fee?
> 
> I didn't set up the hosting (and the guy that did is no longer around) - so I don't really know much about it. Any insight would be awesome!


There are *much* cheaper plans at mediatemple. I have a website hosted at mediatemple and the cost is $20 per month.

Have you contacted mediatemple directly to see how you could switch to a lower plan? I'm sure they'd be able to help you out.

How to move your site to a different server really depends on how your site was built (what software powers it). 

The process may be different depending on what software powers your site. 

If it's built on a specific software that needs a certain framework (like ruby on rails or a special PHP build), then you would need to make sure the new host you choose has the same options.

My first suggestion to you would be to email mediatemple (or open a support ticket) and ask them if you can switch to a lower plan on their "Grid Service"


----------



## Mattyd (Nov 28, 2007)

Thank you all so much for the insight! I will look into getting this switched over asap.


----------

